# working in spain



## mick murray (Aug 16, 2007)

hi all
finally got round to working this out lol
couple from coventry uk here hoping to move over soon, just need to find out the work situation for us both.any info on building/construction/plumbers would be handy initially . have a pref for andalucia region so any info would be very welcome.
thanks, mick-gail


----------



## dj102 (Aug 17, 2007)

*wannabe expat*

Am looking for work in the expat community, as i dont speek spanish.
Recently qualified as a plumber, but would take bar work or anything to get a foot in the door so to speak. Any ideas on this 

David


----------

